# 501: A note from Dish re customer service on Dish Home



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Last week, I sent an email to Tech Forum asking when we'll have the Customer Support option on the PVR501. Someone had called in with the same question, and the one guy said by Christmas.

To my surprise, I got this email this morning:

"Dear Mr. Barron,

Thank you for your email correspondence. Currently software is available to be able to receive the Customer Service Application on the PVR501. If order to download the newest software you might try turning the receiver off at night when you go to bed.

Sincerely,

Jon B.
Technical Support
Dish Network"

Just FYI 

Mike


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

This service sounds useful, but I'll never use it since I don't plug in a phoneline. Question for the subs with OpenTV boxes other the the 50x, even if you don't have a phoneline connected to the box, do channels you can order via remote still appear green in the guide? I hope not.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Nope, my Customer Support option is not active and my 501 is off every night.

Thus far, I have found very little of the Dish Home material useful. Its more like something you look at once and then move on. I can't see anyone paying extra for the games, in particular.

Movie show times, Zap2It, is probably the only useful item I've found.

What I would LIKE to do is be able to buy CDs from music channel links as you can with DTV. Nice feature. Hear a song you like, push a button, buy the disc. When do we get that?

-todd


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Dish Home performance is still a significant issue and makes it virtually useless.


----------

